# Central Park Biking



## LI Biker (Jul 29, 2010)

Sorry if this is covered in another thread but I didn't see it. I plan on driving into the city and want to ride my bike in Central Park. What does everyone do about parking? I would be coming in on a weekend morning can anyone recommend a parking area or garage. Thanks much. Also if there are any great areas of the park to ride thru that would be a great to know as well.


----------



## iraform (Apr 1, 2010)

You can only ride on the drive - a 6-mile loop that goes around the park. You can't ride on the paths.
Here is a website that will help:

http://www.centralpark.com/pages/sports/bicycle-riding.html


----------



## TeamCholent (Apr 20, 2005)

*Best times to ride*

Weekdays 5am- 10 am then 7pm - 1am.
YOU CAN RIDE During the other daylight hours, but there are cars
usung the park so stay in the bike lane.
I would avoid Sat or Sunday except VERY early as the park is closed to cars and tourists etc walk everywich way.

Where to Park?
Ride around the streets like any sad sack New Yorker.
Meters need to be fed except Sunday's.

Try Riverside Drive and bike over, that usually works.


----------



## Uprwstsdr (Jul 17, 2002)

Where are you coming from East/West, Uptown/Downtown? Sunday mornings most parking regulations are suspended. If you drive around for a few minutes you should be able to find a parking spot on one of the side streets near the park. READ THE PARKING SIGNS CAREFULLY.
I agree the earlier you get there the better, except that there are races scheduled some weekend mornings - http://www.crca.net/racing/schedule/ I think the races are generally over by 8:00am, which is actually a very good time to ride, after the racing and before the park gets crowded.


----------



## LI Biker (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks for all that great info everyone. 

I'm actually coming from LI and I can probably only get in on the weekend so it sounds like it might not be the place to go in the summer with all the foot traffic unless you go early. Is it easy to find a parking spot early sat/sun morning? If not do most garages in Manhattan allow vehicles with bike rakes on the back of the car. The ones that go in the hitch of an SUV. Thanks again for any info.


----------



## TeamCholent (Apr 20, 2005)

Most lots charge a premium for SUV's.
I suggest try street parking especially in 44th-57th st between 8-11th ave.
On Sunday meter parking rules do not apply.

You can also park in Queens and bike over the 59th St bridge.

If you do bike with all the foot traffic, simply go slow and enjoy.


----------



## chocy (Feb 4, 2009)

LIRR is NOT at all bike friendly. one bike allowed per train and only first and last train of the day during the weekend. Ridiculous!!! 

Park on the streets on west side of the park. That is your best bet.


----------



## LI Biker (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks for all the add'l parking/transport info. 

I didn't know that about the LIRR that is ridiculous and you still need a permit to take your bike on at all right? I know they relax those rules for the 5-Boro Bike Tour. I did that and there were bikes everywhere. I guess I try the parking on the west side.


----------



## Uprwstsdr (Jul 17, 2002)

If your coming from LI I would recommend parking on street on the east side in the upper 60's - 80's. Should be easy enough to find a space between 5th and Park avenues after a few minutes of searching. On summer weekends most people on the Upper East Side are out of town. You can enter the park at 72nd street which will put you right by the Boat House, which is a good start/stop point.


----------



## LI Biker (Jul 29, 2010)

Uprwstsdr said:


> If your coming from LI I would recommend parking on street on the east side in the upper 60's - 80's. Should be easy enough to find a space between 5th and Park avenues after a few minutes of searching. On summer weekends most people on the Upper East Side are out of town. You can enter the park at 72nd street which will put you right by the Boat House, which is a good start/stop point.


Thank you for that info. Do you know by what time on a weekend you would have to get into the city by to have a good chance of finding a spot in the area you indicated. Thanks again.


----------



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

As a Manhattan resident until about a month ago, let me say this: PLEASE don't bring your car or your SUV. One of the biggest problems NY cyclists have is people who drive into Manhattan when they really DO NOT need to drive. Take the train. LIRR drops you at Penn Station, 25 short blocks from Central Park. Or park your SUV in Queens and ride over a bridge to get to Manhattan.

It's rather ironic that someone who seems to really like cycling thinks nothing about driving his/her SUV into the city that already has too many motor vehicles. Sheesh.


----------



## LI Biker (Jul 29, 2010)

team_sheepshead said:


> As a Manhattan resident until about a month ago, let me say this: PLEASE don't bring your car or your SUV. One of the biggest problems NY cyclists have is people who drive into Manhattan when they really DO NOT need to drive. Take the train. LIRR drops you at Penn Station, 25 short blocks from Central Park. Or park your SUV in Queens and ride over a bridge to get to Manhattan.
> 
> It's rather ironic that someone who seems to really like cycling thinks nothing about driving his/her SUV into the city that already has too many motor vehicles. Sheesh.


Well every forum has someone like you. Who things they can glean everything about someone from a thread. Did you ever stop and think I might be coming in with a young child and I don't want to take him through the streets of Manhattan? I didn't want to write a book in my thread about all the details. Please keep your short sighted and ignorant comments to yourself.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

traffic in the city isnt too bad on the weekends, especially in the summer. i would imagine its a pretty nice drive in from the island...

i would get in early-ish, though, like ten ten thirty, eleven might be pushing it. and yeah i think you probably could find a spot on the east side then ride in around 72nd, just make sure kids have helmets, and ride safely if you go cycling. 

once you get into the park, forget it, there is so much to do, especially for the little people ---rowboating, canoeing, cylcing, model sailboats, buggy rides, the cp zoo, the carousel (a must), a new amusement park with rides and games (down in the 60's on the east side), a swimming pool (north side u need swimsuits), snacks, cold drinks and iced treats on the vending carts everywhere you look, etc etc etc. and that's before you get to the bucolic setting of the park itself...full, leafy, and lush trees, well kept (and accessible) lawns and gardens, streams and little waterfalls to explore in little secret and seemingly undiscovered corners of the park...

i'm lucky, i live between cp on the east and riverside park and the hudson river (also great) on the west. but i've gotta say of all the great things the city has to offer (many way waay too costly for most), the park, free and accessible, really is every bit as great as advertised, most especially for kids, a great place to explore and discover...

btw they are closing off park ave for no cars and activiites on saturday...



http://www.nycgovparks.org/events/2010/08/07/summer-streets


----------



## Uprwstsdr (Jul 17, 2002)

EasyRider - where are you in the city? I lived on 71st and Amsterdam for about 12 yrs. (after 30 years on the East side), hence my screen name. 

LI Biker - the earlier the better, as the road in CP starts to crowded with more leisure minded people as the day goes on. Before 10am is best. Also check to see if there are any parades or street fairs scheduled in the neighborhood, they wreak havoc on the city


----------



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

LI Biker said:


> Well every forum has someone like you. Who things they can glean everything about someone from a thread. Did you ever stop and think I might be coming in with a young child and I don't want to take him through the streets of Manhattan? I didn't want to write a book in my thread about all the details. Please keep your short sighted and ignorant comments to yourself.


So you think you can glean everything from a thread? Did you ever think that I might have a young child? And we did pretty well without a car in Manhattan for FIVE YEARS while visiting family on Long Island on a regular basis. You know what we did when we traveled? We took the Long Island Rail Road. And we did all right. My child isn't scarred because she took the train a lot. She loved it.

I don't really see how my comments are ignorant and short-sighted when it comes to the problem of TOO MANY CARS on the island of Manhattan at a time when tensions are very high in the cars vs.bikes debate. There are many, many cyclists in NYC who wear t-shirts that read "ONE LESS CAR." Are all of us ignorant and short sighted?


----------



## LI Biker (Jul 29, 2010)

Easyridernyc and Uprwstsdr,

Thank you very much for that great info. I will certainly make use of it.

team_sheepshead,

I will be driving my oversized SUV into the city based on the great info received. If I see someone wearing a t-shirt that says: Ignorant, Short-Sided and now TOTAL LOSER, I'll know it's you.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

uws ...uws lol not so far up as columbia u

li biker no worries, glad i could help...and take it easy on sheep he's a good egg

and 2 everybody---get out and have some fun this weekend, its gonna be nice out...laterz


----------



## LI Biker (Jul 29, 2010)

easyridernyc said:


> uws ...uws lol not so far up as columbia u
> 
> li biker no worries, glad i could help...and take it easy on sheep he's a good egg
> 
> and 2 everybody---get out and have some fun this weekend, its gonna be nice out...laterz


OK, if you say he's a good egg I believe you, but he's certainly not sunnyside up!


----------

